# New Gate Sign



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Finished new gate sign for Rusty & Diamonds protection.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FD_Cox said:


> Finished new gate sign for Rusty & Diamonds protection.
> 
> View attachment 74614


I really like that..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that's funny! 
Btw nice work on the sign


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm with Stick, I really like that! Both the dog and I had a good laugh.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Floyd
Great sign love it!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great sign well thought out.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you guys, It was fun to make.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice sign, good design, execution and wording.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice !


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Floyd, I really like that sign. Nice work!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Funny. N


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Floyd ~ Nice job. What font did you use for the "Don't let the dogs out no matter what they tell you"?

Bob


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Dogs do have a way with words tho-- they can be pretty persuasive too ! Nice sign also.
Dennis


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Now why didn't I think of that? Good sense of humor.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Really nice job and witty! Is it routed and painted or just painted? Really like the burnt edges...


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Great sign.
Allen


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice free hand work and love the burn effect!


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Web Shepherd said:


> Floyd ~ Nice job. What font did you use for the "Don't let the dogs out no matter what they tell you"?
> 
> Bob


I believe the font was Segoe Script


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

JudgeMike said:


> Really nice job and witty! Is it routed and painted or just painted? Really like the burnt edges...


Yes it is routed, probably too much flash to pickup the details


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Floyd.

Nice job. Flies and mosquitoes will also appreciate it, even without a word.


----------

